# What's the BEST fiber supplement that won't cause gas?



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm taking a poll. What fiber supplement do you take that works well for you without causing gas??


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Fibercon


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

I had been using Citrucel, but it made me very bloated and gassy. Have now been using Fibercon, and am having much better luck with it.....and it has really helped with my IBS symptoms.Debra


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It doesn't make any difference. The apparent gas effect seems to be that people *expect* certain fibers to cause more gas, so then they *appear* to. But when the identity of the fiber is kept secret, peopl can't tell them apart.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is there any research on that, flux? does it just apply to the perception of gas or does it include pain?tom


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

Try Immunolin, you will not need additional fiber other then what is in you normal diet.swansonvitamins.comhealth-food stores.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Dhove,I asked this on another topic, but maybe you didn't see it. What brand of Immunolin do you take, and how often? And also, do you take anything else to help with the "c" ?Thanks,


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:s there any research on that, flux?


Of course that comes from research..and yes, I believe it includes the perception of all GI symptoms. http://www4.infotrieve.com/newmedline/deta...+enzyme&count=3


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I thought you would give a link to studies showing that different fibers don't produce significantly different amounts of gas and pain. I even thought you put your link accidentally flux. Now I think I see the connection. flux, do you have a direct link to the fiber question as it relates to gas or pain? If so, could you please provide it? Thanks. I couldn't find it on infotrieve


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I now take prodiem, metamucil was causing gas and pain.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Oops, that link was for Creon







This is the right one... http://www4.infotrieve.com/newmedline/deta...levitt&count=29


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I have stretched my brain trying to connect the creon abstract to this discussion for more than a day now , lol. I finally decided that too many "it"s were being used in the discussion and I managed to see an outside connecton to this discussion by substituting some peripheral-to-the-discussion- nouns for the "it"s







Thanks for the direct reference, flux. Wonder why I didn't find it.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

> quote:Of course that comes from research


Gotta love ya, FLUX


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

For some reason, Fibercon tablets (taken with water) seem to give me less gas and better formed stools. I have no idea why. Culturelle helps reduce the gas for me too.


----------



## Vanna (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi xoxox, I was wondering if you take both Fibercon and Culturelle together, I mean do you take both of them on the same days? I am totally constapated. I am going for a Colonoscopy but I need to do something. The only way I can go to the bathroom is with laxatives, then it's diaharre.God Bless,Vanna


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Can someone please tell me:1 ) who makes Fibercon and2)what the principle ingredient is?I'd like to try and buy it here or in the UK but often these things go under a different name.If I can't buy the same thing but know the active ingredient I may be able to find an equivalent product.I'd be really grateful for anyone's help as my Zelmac seems to have stopped working and I'm suffering again.Thanks.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Ibsed,Fibercon is also sold under the name Equalactin in the U.S. However, you would probably want to look for anything with the active ingredient calcium polycarbophil.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

For OceanBreeze: I take a Fibercon capsule or two with dinner each evening. (Whether I take one or two depends upon how much fiber I've had that day.) I take one Culturelle capsule at the same time.As far as IBS goes, I'm mostly c & occasionally d. I started taking Culturelle when I was on antibiotics (to try to prevent c. diff or other diarrheal problems, and was surprised to find that the oral yeast infection I had (from the antibiotic) disappeared in three days. So did a lot of the gas I'd been experiencing, although it took a few days to see the difference. So I continue to take it every day. I know everyone's different and that it doesn't help the gas problem for everyone, but for me it has been a Godsend.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks, fluxtom


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Citrucel when I take it. I have tried Perdiem but didn't like it. I liked the psyllium husk capsules when I took them too but the easiest and most convenient is the Citrucel and it doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## Josee (Jan 12, 1999)

I take Experience capsules from the Awareness Corp. - herbal based enzymes that have really worked for me. My husband takes them as a tea - used to need four caps. to get moving and now only takes one every few days. Really cleaned him out.Jo


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

When I first started using fiber supplements I used metamucil, without ever reading about any side effects or adverse reactions. I used it for months and blew up like a balloon every night after using it and had the most horrible gas. My colorectal surgeon said to try Citrucel. It has never given me the problems that I had with Metamucil.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Josee,What are the Experience capsules? What do they do and where can I find them? Maybe I will give them a try.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

I use citruscil. The others kill me. lol


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

I use Simply Fiber cereal put out by Benefit Nutrition. Contains 14g. fiber per serving. Gayle


----------

